# 0190 dialer im handy möglich?



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

hy habe vor geraumer zeit eine handy rechnung bekommen auf der über 1000,- Euro 0190 service-nummer angegeben wurden, und ich diese nun bezahlen muß jedoch aber nicht vertelefoniert habe oder sonst noch wer zugang zu meinem handy hat. ist es möglich das sich ein sogenannter dealer in mein handy eingelogt hat?

bin deshalb gerade beim anwalt und bin natürlich in der beweispflicht -bitte dringend und schnellstmöglich um hilfe.

vielleicht hat mir auch jemand eine internetseite auf der ich auch die gleichen fälle (wie meinen) nochlesen kann.

mfg ojhomer


----------



## KatzenHai (30 März 2004)

So richtig helfen kann hier wohl niemand - es ist Sprachtelefonie, keine Datennutzung, zur 0190-Nummer. Also (wohl) noch die Beweissituation des älteren BGH-Urteils.
Wer war denn (angeblich) der Service-Provider?
Ansonsten: Wie immer - Widerspruch beim Netzbetreiber, Bitte um technische Prüfung und Nachprüfung beim Provider, welcher Dienst genutzt wurde.
Vom Hacken eines Handys ist mir bislang nichts zu Ohren gekommen ...


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Hacken eines Handys ist mir bislang nichts zu Ohren gekommen ...


noch nicht....
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46097

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

*netzprovider*

nun der provider war zum zeitpunkt alphatel (D2). seit diesen zeitpunkt habe ich eine sperre und bekomme keinen vertrag mehr, und nun noch das! einspruch habe ich schon eingelegt und die gesellschaft möchte keine nachforschung anstellen da diese angeblich nicht mehr die daten habe. darauf hin habe ich die einzelverbindungsnachweise per fax gesendet und keine antwort bekommen bis plätzlich der gerichtliche mahnbescheid nach hause kam. welche möglichkeiten habe ich den sonst noch?


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

*Ericsson T610*

Hallo, 

ähnliches ist meiner Freundin mit Ihrem von Vodafone gebrandeten Ericsson T610 passiert : Das Handy lag zuhause, es war den ganzen Tag  NIEMAND von uns beiden da.
Als meine Freundin nach Haus kam, hatte das Handy eine 0190 Nummer gewählt. Die Verbindung dauerte 59 Minuten und kostete meine Freundin 100€.
Die Nummer poste ich gerne nochmal, ich bin mir fast Sicher, das da wieder irgendwas krummes im Gange war. War natrülich auch Sprachtelefonie, telfonsex halt. 

Ich oder meine Freundin können die Nummer nicht gewählt haben, da das Handy zuhause lag, kein anderer hat Zugriff. Bluetooth war abgeschaltet.

Bin mal gespannt ob aus der Richtung noch was kommt.


----------



## Counselor (10 April 2004)

Teltarif berichtet über ein Bluetooth Sicherheitsloch, das eine unbemerkte Einwahl gestatten könnte:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw14/s13366.html


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2004)

Wenn das Handy eine Infrarotschnittstelle hat und in Reichweite eines dialerverseuchten PC's liegt, der ebenfalls eine Infrarotschnittstelle hat, kann auch der PC dank Plug&Play über das Handy telefonieren.

Deshalb sollte man sicherheitshalber immer den Akku herausnehmen, wenn das Handy nicht benötigt wird.


----------

